# Whey when Pregnant



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all, thought this would be the obvious place to post this....

My wife is in the early stages 4 weeks so yes still early days yet. 

She worksout three times per week with free weights and her diet is very good,....Anyone know Is it ok for her to continue taking whey.

She has 1 scoop in the morning and 1 scoop in the evening or after training on training days.

I have emailed Dymatize and no reply as yet, but would like any knowledgeable answers or links if any one can help.

Thankyou.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its fine. Nutritionally its similar to eating a portion of chicken breasts, for example.

I wouldnt have THAT much though, lots of artificial sweetners, especially in Dymatize. I'd go for an unflavoured natural whey protein if I WAS PREGNANT (NB Squatty, its yours...), rather than Dymatize.

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> Its fine. Nutritionally its similar to eating a portion of chicken breasts, for example.
> 
> I wouldnt have THAT much though, lots of artificial sweetners, especially in Dymatize. I'd go for an unflavoured natural whey protein if I WAS PREGNANT (NB Squatty, its yours...), rather than Dymatize.
> 
> Nick


What the blue blazes is going on here. Yesterday Lee suggests that he and I have engaged in acts that have made my eyes water and now you Nick are alluding to me being the father of your unborn child.

I'm so shocked that my reputation is being sullied is such a way that I'm going to have to drown my sorrows in a cinzano and pineapple :roll:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sweetie.. you just told me you and nick were holding hands....

as nick said.. protein shakes are fine.. just make sure not too many sweetners etc...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Chell. I apologise deeply that your thread has been sabotaged so wantonly by those two jokers. It should be quite clear by now that they both secretly have the hots for each other but are using me as a filter for their outrageous flirting.

By the way, I do agree with them both about your protein question - shouldn't be a problem at all


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Squatty said:


> Chell. I apologise deeply that your thread has been sabotaged so wantonly by those two jokers. It should be quite clear by now that they both secretly have the hots for each other but are using me as a filter for their outrageous flirting.


    haha you have me in stitches right now


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok thanks for the input just got this from Dymatize...

Hi Paul,

It should be completely safe....it is very common. But I would recommend you talk to her physician.

Thank You

Customer Service

Next time I order my supps I will look for a more natural whey with less sweetners which I think would be a good move and one I didn't think of.

Thankyou all and my lips are sealed, .......hope the above love affair continues to blossom :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

my friend was resently pregnant and she had a scoop of protein in her porrige every morning. and her baby is healthy and gorgeous.

i think you should be fine

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

LMAO at the reply you got. Very non-committal! haha! :lol:

It will be absolutely fine - much better than the diet of many pregnant women.

If you are looking for a really good natural whey reflex do one Called "natural whey" funnily enough lol

Same price as their instant whey and no artificialcolours, flavours etc.

That said if you use a good quality product (no comment on the existing one "cough") then you need not worry as good manufacturers will use sucralose instead of sucrose and be aspartame free anyway 8)


----------



## mrdeadlifter (Jul 7, 2006)

maybe pure unflavoured whey blended into a drink or cereal?

apparently some whey causes some digestive issues in some persons but that is comparitively rare beside common problems associated with dairy products and breads.

if in doubt, it may be worth consulting a doctor or even better a consultant that specialises in diet and/or childbirth. such a person would be more qualified to provide clinical insight into the usefullness or otherwise of supplements and/or foods while pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2006)

well - much easier to grow another human being by eating protein than by eating anything else i'd say.

cant see anyone telling u otherwise :lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Chell, our Extreme Performance Whey has no artificial sweetners, thickeners, gum, colouring or anything else that could be deemed as a food nasty.

The reflex product zara mentioned would be good too but "Natural" is a discreet way of telling you the flavour is rank.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

hahahaha

ditto everything dougie said above LMAO!!!!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol... rank whey.. £19.99! buy it now whilst stock lasts!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, thanks to everyone for their input....more advice than I got from a certain company.

My wife has toned down her training, dropped a few exercises and is replacing the whey with real food for the time being anyway.

It's getting quite tricky to be honest as one day she don't fancy something due to a little sickness feeling.....nothing coming up though, so that's good.!!....so a daily meal plan can get quite challenging to say the least.

But thanks again and I'll keep in mind the Performance whey.

Chell.


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Remember you'll get a 25% discount (if you quote your user name in the comments box) on the Extreme Nutrition site, the link is on the main page.


----------

